# Are we paranoid?



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is carrying all the time a little paranoid for the average citizen? 

I've studied martial arts a lot of my life, but have on occasion carried when in hostile areas. 

I have not carried or owned at all since about 1992, and I simply relied on my smarts and MA skills to protect me. 

But as I've watched the world get more violent, and bold crime and shootings become more prevelant I have decided to get back into the gun ownership world. Not only for protection but for the fun of going to the range and shooting.

Is it paranoid to want to carry all the time? I used to think it was, but I'm not sure about that anymore.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

funkypunk97 said:


> Is it paranoid to want to carry all the time?


Simple answer: No.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

2 statements come to mind, 1 just because you are paranoid doesn't mean they are not out to get you. 2 It is not aquestion about being paranoid but if you are parnoid enough. 

Comical statements but today real evil exsist as always it is just more reported today. A firearm is just another tool to protect yourself and your love ones, getting the pleasure of target shooting and the friendships that goes with is a bonus.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I like to think that with Age comes Wisdom. I have started carrying in the past few years also.

A side benefit of the continuing effort to learn how to use what we carry is also fun.:mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think carrying a gun is paranoid. I think it's prudent.

I will admit I think some folks go a little overboard. Some guys carry three guns, two or three knives, two flashlights, OC, a cell phone or two (using different providers, of course), sometimes a baton, and several extra magazines. Then they have an AR or AK in the trunk in addition to their "bug out bag" and make a point of going to Krav Maga classes. 

Normally these guys post at Warrior Talk and not here, though. ;-)


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

*Paranoia*

1. A psychotic disorder characterized by delusions of persecution with 
or without grandeur, often strenuously defended with apparent logic 
and reason. 
2. Extreme, irrational distrust of others.

The average gun carrier doesnt carry a gun due to a perceved threat or an irational distrust. We carry a gun like some people carry an umbrella. Just in case it rains 
I grant that considering the odds of a violen encounter, its closer to carrying an umbrella here in Phoenix, but it does rain from time to time.

Of course I am defending my position with apparent logic...


----------



## P35 (Jul 30, 2007)

Every well dressed man should have a clean handkerchief, a pocket knife , and a pistol
nothing paranoid about that
Regards
James


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well , lemme see......Columbine, Va. Tech, etc,etc etc.
Nope not paranoid, It's safety concious(sp?) as far as Im concerned.


----------



## minidriver (Aug 11, 2007)

I too have wondered if I was a bit too paranoid,,, but I carry a spare tire in my car even though I don't expect a flat tire. Just today I have been watching a few episodes of LA, Detroit, and Vegas SWAT. Every episode seems to highlight a incident in which some nut job packs an arsenal to his office or factory and starts killing anyone that he can. It seems to me that in each incident if someone had been carrying, the number of victims might have been greatly reduced. It pains me greatly that I feel a need to carry, but such is life,,,, be prepared.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes, but all too often these days with good reason! :buttkick:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it...


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Judicious is the word that comes to my mind. In my car, I have a spare tire, first aid kit, jumper cables, flashlights (6 volt and shaker), cig. lighter (I don't smoke), sweatshirt, survival knife (kit type w/ all the stuff in the handle), and flares.There are also some basic tools, oil, etc. That's in addition to my cell phone and pocket knife, and a couple of re-loads for my .357.
I don't believe that's paranoid, but judicious.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Firearms are just tools. Some people have no business with a tool in their hand or wearing a tool belt, others are quite comfortable and wield their firearm like an expert stonecutter would a chisel.
Do I think everyone should carry? NO. Do I think everyone who is mentally, physically and legally able to carry a firearm and who is profitient in it's use should carry? Most definitely. 
It's not about rights, it's about responsibility.


----------



## Azkid53 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Paranoid ? Mabey, Careful Yes*

I am not paranoid, however I always carry my Gun.I am now handicapped and can not fight or run away from a situation that could happen in our world today.We must have a way to defend ourself.

:smt068:buttkick:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

There's no one single answer to that philosophical question. If we lined up everyone by how much self defense and personal protection stuff they have and do (training, gear, etc), we could always say the guy to our right is paranoid and the guy to our left is oblivious.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

all great posts..... and all great points .....


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*aint it a shame*

funkypunk97: Sir the world has/is changing. What a shame.
Some of us are old enough when you went shopping the keys were still left in the car.
Some of us have actually gone to work with the House opened so the non air conditioning worked. [called venting]
Now? just last week someone walked up my drive-way and got into both of our vehicles, took a broken phone, and my wife's car phone. 
Got into my truck; happened to be empty. Pulled the visors down on both; thats what drew my attention. They were kind enough to leave her Bible.
Sir: What are we to Do. I haven't a clue.
Working/grumbling at the politicians: only thing they can think of is taking away the Guns. Now whoa be unto me. Take the working man's rights to work earn, spend as he wishes, and the criminal gets what; more advantages, more rights. 
Like I said: WHAT A SHAME

I may have missed your point: Craig


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

I sort of feel like that scene in Indiana Jones when the bad guy whipped out his big shinny sward, then Indy drew and wasted him.

I know how to defend myself, but as I get older, I don't want to go to the trouble. Combat Commander for me.
:smt1099


----------



## Kayback (Aug 19, 2007)

I always have a chuckle when I read topics like this. 

One of the basic tennents of self defence is being aware of your surroundings. Most people who take SD seriosuly enough to carry a firearm will also be taking a keen interest in their enviroment. 

What happens then is you elevate yourself above the normal sheeple. You can spot, identify, classify and avoid most potential threats before they become a problem. You generally protect your houses with security systems of some sort, and take other precautions. 

Basically what you do is prevent yourself becoming a victim.

It's a (sort of sad? ) fact that if you carry a firearm, you will probably never ever need to use it. Most criminals will see right off the bat that you aren't an easy victim, and they will avoid you.

However this isn't foolproof, and there are always the "bugger" factors to take into account. So aside from having an alarm in my house and my car, and keeping an eye out for potenital hazards, I also carry a firearm.

I don't carry my firearm to proctect myself from "them". I'm not always looking over my shoulder to see if "they" are comming to get me. I carry my firearm to protect my life, and the lives of my loved ones.

I also do happen to live in a rather violent part of the world already. The badguys here generally have guns, as a law abiding citizen, why should I be at a disadvantage?

KBK


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I make it a point to question my carry habit regularly.

Am I going overboard? Am I cultivating a distrustful attitude? Am I harming my family by my behavior? 

Every time I come down on the 'continue carrying' side of the issue by a decent margin.

Overboard? How many times have you scheduled a car accident? Bad stuff happens when you're NOT expecting it (otherwise you would be elsewhere).

Distrustful attitude? The alternative is to effectively trust everybody - doesn't make sense at the checkout counter - doesn't make sense on the downtown street either.

Harming my family? This one has two parts - the first is the fear it might instill in those around me, but my wife is comfortable with firearms and my children have been trained to understand and respect them. Seeing my compact auto on my belt in the evening is no big deal in and of itself. The second part is I might be communicating that in this life you sometimes have to deal with bad people, like it or not. Well, yea. (Duh).

Once I've gone through this checklist I end up turning the questions around - why do so FEW people carry these days? Wishful thinking? Ignorance? Or a fundamental lack of self-respect and self-confidence?

Even so, it's not a cut-and-dried decision. I will continue to review these questions, and I well never let myself grow complacent in my answers. It's a serious issue, deserving of serious consideration. I advise each and every one of us to do the same. But in my experience, the stereotypical 'gun nut' is a fairly rare breed, irrespective of what the Brady Campaign wishes to promulgate.

Final comment: to paraphrase the philosophical comment about creating God - If there was no 2nd Amendment, we would invent one. Come to think of it, we did.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

JimmySays said:


> Firearms are just tools. Some people have no business with a tool in their hand or wearing a tool belt, others are quite comfortable and wield their firearm like an expert stonecutter would a chisel.
> Do I think everyone should carry? NO. Do I think everyone who is mentally, physically and legally able to carry a firearm and who is profitient in it's use should carry? Most definitely.
> It's not about rights, it's about responsibility.


As JimmySays posted, I decided to carry not only because it's a right, but because I feel I have a moral responsibility to protect not only myself and family, but everyone I am with/near/around.

I live in Idaho, which is an Open Carry state. I just started OCing yesterday but am scheduled for the required CC class and as soon as I finish that, I will get my CCW permit and continue to carry, either openly or concealed depending on what I am wearing.

An armed society is a polite society...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Simple answer: No.


All post were correct as I see it, but being a simple kinda' person, Jenglish said it all! :smt023


----------



## diesel350 (Aug 23, 2007)

im prepared. im the type of guy who packs his lunch everyday knowing he has to eat at noon. im prepared for lunch. but if i didnt know what time i was going to eat or if i was going to at all...id still pack a lunch..


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’m not paranoid- just a responsible husband and daddy who plays the role of a sheep dog protecting my sheep. Should that big bad wolf come looking for trouble I’d rather fight it off at a few yards than in hand to hand combat. I’ve done the karate thing too but I’d rather use that for sport and a gun for survival.

It’s a responsible citizen who carries for himself and the other sheep out there who don’t take the responsibility of personal safety seriously for themselves or their loved ones.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Is it paranoid for a law-abiding, licensed, trained individual to carry concealed???

Of course not.

We live a world where there are many more criminals than cops. Where twisted nut-job teenagers beat and kill handicapped homeless people out of boredom. Where abduction of helpless children occurs more frequently than random acts of selfless kindness. Where millions of religious nuts dream of knocking any one of us off... thank god it hasen't happened in a while.

I carry first to defend myself. I carry also, so that heaven forbid, I can defend someone else, when no one else can. I carry to protect the ones I love who are with me.

I don't have wet dreams of blowing away a bad guy in a 7-Eleven, well... frequently anyway. I hope I never have to turn a gun on another person. But if I do, I will be fully justified, and within my rights to do so.

2 cents added


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

I wouldn't drive my car out of the driveway withouyt fastening my seat belt nor would I ride my motorcycle out of the driveway without my helmet and protective gear.

Over the past 70 years, I've had only one occasion where each of those no doubt save my life (I've used seat belts some 52 years and helmets nearly 40 years) but I consider my practice of using them (seat belt & helmet) just sensible precautions (something like not running on worn out tires) - not paranoid.

I've carried legally over twelve years and "on my own" a lot longer - (the statute of limitations has run out on that illegality). In the 60s, we were threatened with big race riots and, after consideration, felt strongly that, if people were injured in those riots, I would be needed in the hospitals and operationg roooms (I'm a retired surgeon) and I wasn't about to be intimidated into staying at home nor was I about to go out without adequate protection.

However, I regard concealed carry the same as I do seat belt and helmet use - just a legal and sensible precaution.

Besides that, I sort of like the company of one of these beauties.:smt023










:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

I do believe that the average 'nere-do-well' aught to be paronoid. 
Not the average citizen.In the law abiding citizen's way.... let's make it so!


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

funkypunk97 said:


> Is carrying all the time a little paranoid for the average citizen?
> 
> I've studied martial arts a lot of my life, but have on occasion carried when in hostile areas.
> 
> ...


NO....its not paranoid at all,if you ask me its common sense. all you have to do is pay attention to the daily news for a couple of days to realize that you should carry.:numbchuck:


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

I use this statement a lot, I personally have been in a couple of situations that would or could have gone really bad(for me) and the presence of a handgun was all it took to turn a confrontation into a oh sorry my mistake walk away situation. Who know's what would have happend but I was really happy to have it. It is almost impossible to legally carry in my state but in certain situations I would rather get the violation then get dead....



Spartan said:


> Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it...


----------

